# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ** مناقشــات عائليــة ....

## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم (1) إذا أحبَّ الله عبدا ابتلاه 


( دخل الابن من الباب - ذات يوم - وجلس يبكي بكاءً مريرا ..... )

- الأم : ما يبكيك ؟ ! !

- الابن بصوت متهدج من البكاء : ظلمني أصحابي واتفقوا على أني مخطئ ، ووالله أنا بريء مظلوم ....

- الأم وكأنه أمر معتاد جدا : هل تعاركتم ... هداكم الله ...

الابن : والله أنا مظلوم ، ولكنك - طبعا- لن تصدقيني ---- زيادة في بالبكـــاء ...

الأم صادقة : الحق أنا أعرفك وخبيرة بك ؛ و الراجح عندي أنك لست مظلوما تماما... .

الابن : أعلم أنك تظنين فيّ ذلك - دائما - يواصل البكـــاء و بشدة .

( الأم تبتسم - في نفسها - وتحدثها : هذه فرصة ذهبية لأبين له عاقبة إساءته )
- الأم تربّت على ظهره بحنان قائلة : 
( ما أصاب من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم .... ويعفو عن كثيييير )
طيب : هب أنهم ظلموك يا بني ، أفيكون ذلك عقابا من الله على تقصيرك في أداء الصلاة مثلا ...؟؟؟

- الابن وقد توقف عن البكاء قليلا : أمي أمي أنسيتِ ؟!!

- الأم في دهشة : وما الذي نسيته ذكّرني ؟!

- الابن : ( إذا أحب الله عبدا ابتلاه ) معاودة للبكاء ...

- الأم : ..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## تلميذة علم

جزاك الله خيراً ... جميلة جدا...

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيراً ... جميلة جدا...


 وجزاك أختنا الكريمة بوركتِ

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله الجنة بغير حساب.

----------


## جمانة انس

تعليل البلاء من الا مور الدقيقة
فهو امر غيبي لايعلم الا بوحي
ولذلك فهو يحتمل اسبابا و اسبابا
ومن هنا فالدقة الشرعية ان يصرف الانسان النظر عن الخوض في السؤال لم حدث هذا البلاء ؟؟
لانه غيب لاعلم حقيقته الاجابة الا الله
ومن هنا يقع البعض في اخطاء كبيرة عندما يرى مبتلى فيقول 
--لا يستحق--
وكأن البلاء عقوبة
او يقول
-- ترى ما ذا عمل -- 
وكأن البلاء عقوبة
فالبلاء -عافانا الله بكرمه وعفوه ورحمته-
له اسباب كثيرة لا يعلمها الا الله
لكن المؤمن لو حل به البلاء -عافانا الله-
يستغفر لان الا ستغفار مفتاح الرحمة والفرج
وبه نجى الله سيدنا يونس عليه السلام
ويسارع لاعمال البر لان صنا ئع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء وتدفع البلاء بإذن الله وكرمه
وهكذا ....
لكن القول هذا بسببب هذ ا فهذا ليس من امر العبد 
انما هو للخالق جل وعلاالعليم الحكيم الخبير
و قد اجادت الاخت الكريمة ام هانىء جزاها الله خيرا
بعرض الفكرة بطريقة لطيفة
والله اعلم

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_جزاك الله ألف خير على ماكتبتي غاليتي .._
_وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .._

----------


## أم هانئ

الأخوات الكريمات جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا على عطر مروركن

وطيب تعليقاتكن بوركتن آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم (2): ليس منا من لم يرحم صغيرنــا 


- الولدان يتعاركان : الكبير يصرخ على الصغير، والصغير يبكي بشدة متنمرًا مغتاظًا....

- الأم تحاول فض الاشتباك ، وتُوفق - أخيرا - في الفصل بين القوات ( أقصد الأولاد )

- الأم : مـــــا الأمـــر ؟!!!

- الولدان كلاهما يتحدث .... ضوضاء...

- الأم آمرة : اسكتــــــــا....

- الابن الأصغر صارخا باكيًا بمرارة : هو مفترٍ وظالم .....

- الأم تنهره : ولد : ( ليس منا من لم يوقر كبيرنا )

- الابن الأصغر باكيا بقهر وأنفاس متقطعة : ( وليس منا من لم يرحم صغيرنا ) ....


- الجميع :.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم ( 3 ): سيدخل صبي - إن شاء الله - الجنة في هرة !!!



- الابن يدق الباب وقد تأخر كثيرا ....

- الأم تفتح الباب : لِمَ تأخرتَ ؟ ألم أنهكَ عن ذلك ؟

- الابن منفعلا جدا : صبرا يا أمي سأحكي لكِ ...

- الأم بنفاذ صبر : تفضل احكِ ....

- الابن - يبتلع ريقه وبعين لامعة - : 
       وجدت هرة جميلة كالأرنب بيضاء عيونها زرقاء 
في الطريق ، كانت جائعة ، وتشعر بالعطش .... فأطعمتها وسقيتها ...
ثم بحثت لها عن مكان آمن ووضعتها فيه ...و .... هذا هو السبب .

- الأم - وقد همت بالاعتراض ، و وشى وجهها بكثير من الامتعاض - : ألم .....

- الابن - مقاطعا بسرعة ونظرته متوسلة -: يــا أمي يــا أمي : 
دخلت امرأة النار في هرة ، وسيدخل صبي - إن شاء الله - الجنة في هرة .

الأم - تبتسم مغضبة - : ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## حكمة

كالغيث ،، ننتظر هطوله ،،
وحين يهطل ،، تفرح له النفس 
فنتابعه بكل لهفة وشوق وهو يمطرنا هكذا سقي ،،(سقي خير وبركة)
بل نمتزج به ونستمتع بالغوص  تحت زخاته الغنية ،،،
هكذا هي كتاباتكِ التي يخطها قلمكِ الطيب،،
...
جعل ربي القلم وصاحبتها مباركين أينما حلوا  وارتحلوا ،،
...
متابعين حتى الـــ ....   (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أم هانئ وجزاك الله خيرا 
هل من مزيد أم هانئ ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> كالغيث ،، ننتظر هطوله ،،
> 
> وحين يهطل ،، تفرح له النفس 
> فنتابعه بكل لهفة وشوق وهو يمطرنا هكذا سقي ،،(سقي خير وبركة)
> بل نمتزج به ونستمتع بالغوص تحت زخاته الغنية ،،،
> هكذا هي كتاباتكِ التي يخطها قلمكِ الطيب،،
> ...
> جعل ربي القلم وصاحبتها مباركين أينما حلوا وارتحلوا ،،
> ... 
> متابعين حتى الـــ .... (ابتسامة)


أرى الابتسام قد استحال دموعا --- غفر الله لك لست هناكم أخيتي
علام كل هذا !!!
بل الجمال في العين الناظرة 
غفر الله لك وهمك .

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أم هانئ وجزاك الله خيرا 
> هل من مزيد أم هانئ ؟


وفيك بارك الله وإليك أحسن آمين

شرف لنا متابعتك لخربشاتنا ، إن شاء الله نتابع نسال الله الإخلاص والقبول
بوركــــــــت

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجة (4 ) ما دخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه 


الابن يدفع الباب بقوة ...

الأم : يا بني ( مادخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه ، وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه )

الابن يجذب اللعبة بشدة ، فتنكسر ...

الأم : يا بني ( مادخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه ، وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه )

الابن يفتح الكتاب بعنف ، فينقطع الغلاف ...

الأم : يا بني ( مادخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه ، وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه )

الابن ......

الأم : يا بني ( مادخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه .....


المعلم يشرح للابن مسألة منفعلا مشوّحًا، فيطيح كوب العصير وينسكب محتواه ...

الابن ناصحا : يا معلمي ( مادخل الرفق في شيء إلا زانه ، وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه )

المعلم وقد اتسعت حدقتاه : .................!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## حكمة

> أرى الابتسام قد استحال دموعا --- غفر الله لك لست هناكم أخيتي
>  .


بلى ؛ هناك أنا،،،،،
ولكن .....
 أين الثريا من الثرى 
غفر الله لكِ يا أخية فمسمانا هناكم غير ،،،،، لكِ مني أرق التحايا تغمرها ابتسامة ،،،،

----------


## أم هانئ

> بلى ؛ هناك أنا،،،،،
> ولكن .....
> أين الثريا من الثرى 
> غفر الله لكِ يا أخية فمسمانا هناكم غير ،،،،، لكِ مني أرق التحايا تغمرها ابتسامة ،،،،


  جزاك الله خيرا ...

ولو تبسطتِ لكان أرفق بك وبنا 
فقط هونا ما .....

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم (5 ) فتبينـــوا .....


-الأم للابن وهي تعد أطباق الطعام في المطبخ : 
أغلق الحاسوب - فضلا - وهيّـا للغداء .

- وأضافت محذِّرة كالعادة : 
إياك أن تغلق الجهاز فجأة ، أغلق جميع الملفات أولا .

- الابن : حــاضر يا أمي .

- أحد كبار العائلة للأم : لقد أغلق ابنك الجهاز فجأة ، ولم يطعك ...

- الابن صارخا : والله لم أفعل ، تعالي يا أمي ، وانظري لما ينغلق الجهاز بعد !!!

- الأم - من مكانها وهي تكمل عملها - للكبير معاتبة :
عساك لم تنتبه جيدا ، فهو ناضج ومطيع ربنا يبارك فيه...

- وتكمل الأم للابن مهدئة : هو لم ينتبه ، ولم يقصد ؛ هوّن عليك يا صغيري .

- الابن مندفعا بقوة يحتضن أمه بشدة من خاصرتها ،
وقد دمعت عيناه من شدة التأثر (1)
فكادت الأطبق تطيح من بين يديها ، وهو يقبل ما يطاله منها قائلا بصوت
غلبه البكاء : شكرا أمي ... شكرا أمي : ( إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا )

- الجميع تتسع عيونهم في دهشة .... !!!!


- وقد تنمر الكبير وهب معارضا ....

- الأم للكبير ذاهلة : مهلا ... مهلا ... هو لم يقصد فقط فقط ..
 أخطأ من شدة الفرح ....!!!




--------------------------------

(1)- وكان هذا لأن ديدن الأم وهديها معه : أنها
تباشر بلومه وعقابه فور تشكّي أحد منه ، دون أن تستمع منه . 



اللهم اغفر لها آمين .

----------


## أم سلمي

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي الحبيبة ام هانئ
وانتظر المزيد بفارغ الصبر ..........

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكي الله خيرا اختي الحبيبة ام هانئ
> وانتظر المزيد بفارغ الصبر ..........


 وجزاكِ وبارك فيكِ أخيتي نسأل الله أن ينفع به آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

- محاجّة رقم ( 6) أنا مسلم ...!


الابن وقد فعل فعلا غير لائق .

الأم موبخة : أيفعل ذلك مؤمن ؟!!!

الابن مدافعا : يا أمي ... يا أمي : أنا مسلم ولست بمؤمن .. (1)

الأم : .........!!!!!


-----------------------------

(1)- لأنه يعلم من نقاش سابق أن العباد الموحدين على درجات :
أعلاها درجة الإحسان 
وأوسطها الوصف بالإيمان
وأدناها مطلق الإسلام .

----------


## مبتدئة

ماشاء الله 
ما أجملها من مناقشات ..

شوقتيني أخية لكتابة مناقشاتنا العائلية ، ولكني أظن لو كتبتها ألأفسدت مناقشاتك الـ لذيذة (:

اللهم بارك بأختنا أم هانئ وذريتها وأهل بيتها جميعا .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماشاء الله 
> ما أجملها من مناقشات ..
> 
> شوقتيني أخية لكتابة مناقشاتنا العائلية ، ولكني أظن لو كتبتها ألأفسدت مناقشاتك الـ لذيذة (:
> 
> اللهم بارك بأختنا أم هانئ وذريتها وأهل بيتها جميعا .


 جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك

بل مشوقون لمنقاشاتكم العائلية فلا تتواضعوا

غفر الله لنا ولكم آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم : (7) أربعة أشهر فقط !!!


الأم للابن وقد ضايقها شدة التصاقه بها :
ألا تبتعد عني قليلا ، أود أكون وحدي فضـــلا ؟


الابن بكل حماس وإصرار : أبدا لن أبتعد أو أتركك وحدك أبدا
ثم يكمل بجدية : حتى عندما أكبر - إن شاء الله -
وأتزوج سألازمك أربعة أشهر ،ثم أتركك ليوم واحد
- فقط - أذهب فيه للأولاد وأعود إليك بعده .


الأم في دهشة : ولِـمَ أربعة أشهر بالذات ؟!!!

الابن متعجبا : يا أمي أنسيتِ أنه لا يجوز للزوج ترك أهله أكثر
من أربعة أشهر !!! (1)


الأم باسمة : ............!!!


-------------------------------

(1)- هذا لأنه استمع إلى حوار سابق بين الكبار عن أقصى مدة للإيلاء
في الشرع .

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجّة رقم : (8) الجهر والإسرار بالبسملة .



الابن يصلي جهرا : ( الله أكبر . الحمد لله رب العالمين .... )

الأم توجهه وهو يصلي : البسملة آية من الفاتحة يا بني .

الابن يصلي جهرا : ( الله أكبر . الحمد لله رب العالمين .... )

الأم توجهه وهو يصلي : البسملة آية من الفاتحة يا بني .

الابن يصلي جهرا : ( الله أكبر . الحمد لله رب العالمين .... )

الأم توجهه وهو يصلي : البسملة آية من الفاتحة يا بني .

............................ تكرار الموقف ما لا يحصى !!!

الابن يبادر الأم قائلا ولـمّا يدخل من الباب بعد آتيا من صلاة الجمعة :

أمي .. أمي لِمَ لم تخبريني بحكم الجهر والإسرار بالبسملة في الفاتحة ؟

الأم في دهشة : لم تأتِ مناسبة .......... لماذا ؟!!

الابن : بعد أن انتهى الإمام من خطبة الجمعة والصلاة 
ذهبت إليه وسلمت عليه ثم قلت له : يا شيخنا البسملة
آية من الفاتحة ولم تقرأها في الصلاة ؟
فأجابني الشيخ مبتسمًا وهو يربّت على كتفي :
لقد أسررت بها يا بني ولم أجهر .

الابن يكمل معاتبا : كثيرا ما رددتِ علي يا أمي
( البسملة آية من الفاتحة )فلماذا لم تخبريني
بحكم الجهر والإسرار بها ؟!


الأم : ...........!!!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

مجاجة رقم : (9) أخبريني بسيئاتك يا أمي ؟ ...



- الابن يحفظ مع الأم سورة فاطر 


- الأم تحاول مساعدته على الحفظ بشرح مبسط جدا لبعض معاني الآيات


- الابن وصل مع أمه لتلك الآية :

( ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُم مُّقْتَصِدٌ
وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ ) فاطر : 32


- الأم : عباد الله ثلاثة يا بني :
1- الظالم لنفسه وهو : من عنده طاعات و لكنه ظلم نفسه بعمل بعض السيئات
2- المقتصد وهو : من اقتصر على فعل الطاعات الواجبة فقط واجتنب السيئات.
3- أما السابق بالخيرات - وانتبه أن ذلك من فضل الله عليه - فهو :
الذي يفعل الطاعات الواجبات بل و الكثير من المستحبات مع اجتنابه للسيئات.


- الابن يقول وقد شرد ببصره بعيدا : إذن أنت من السابقين بالخيرات يا أمي ؟


- الأم وقد باغتها السؤال ودمعت عيناها : لا بل أنا ظالمة لنفسها -يعلم الله -
فكم لي من سيئات...


- الابن وقد اتسعت حدقتاه دهشة : أنت !!! أنت يا أمي ...!!!
لماذا تقولين هذا ؟ ! 


- الأم تحاول حبس دموعها : هيا أتم الحفظ فضلا ..


- الابن وقد لمعت عيناه : إذن العم فلان والخالة فلانة من الظالمين لأنفسهم
لأنهم لا يصليان و... و ...و ...


- الأم وهي تعلم صدق ما يقول : هداك الله اهتم بنفسك ..


- الابن يكمل كأنه لم يسمع شيئا : وأبي نعم أبي هو من السابقين بالخيرات
؛ فهو يكثر من تلاوة القرآن ، ويقوم الليل ، و يفعل ... 
كذا وكذا وكذا ... أليس كذلك يا أمي ؟


- الأم لا تدري ماذا تقول : أظنه كذلك يا بني 
... نعم - إن شاء الله - هو منهم . 


- الابن مواصلا : ولكن أمي أخبريني ... أخبريني - رجاء - عن سيئاتك التي فعلتِ ؟!


- الأم لا يعلم بحالها إلا الله : .............!!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

مجاجة رقم : (10) - من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه .



- الابن يسأل عن شيء لا يخصه ...


- الأم منكرة عليه : من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه .


- الابن يدخل في نقاش بين الكبار ...


- الأم منكرة عليه : من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه .


- الابن يتكلم بشأن أناس آخرين ....


- الأم منكرة عليه : من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه .



- الابن يقابل إحدى الجارات في الطريق فتستوقفه لتسأله
عن بعض الأمور الخاصة بالعائلة فضولا منها....


- الابن مستنكرا عليها بشدة : يا خالة ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )


- الجارة ذاهلة : ...............!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجة رقم (11)- أذهب مبكرا ثم أخرج ..


*كل يوم جمعة الأم تكرر للابن ما يلي :
- يا بني اذهب مبكرا شيئا ما لصلاة الجمعة :
لتقرب إلى الله ولو بيضة ، وتُكتب في صحف الملائكة الكرام البررة (1).

- الابن يتلكأ ويتلكأ حتى يُرفع الأذان ، ويصعد على المنبر الإمام

- الأم متحسرة : كذا أنت محروم .

* وفي يوم الجمعة الأم تكرر للابن ما يلي :
- يا بني اذهب مبكرا شيئا ما لصلاة الجمعة :
لتقرب إلى الله لو بيضة ، وتُكتب في صحف الملائكة الكرام البررة .

- الابن يتلكأ ويتلكأ حتى يُرفع الأذان ، ويصعد على المنبر الإمام

- الأم متحسرة : كذا أنت محروم .

- وذات مرة قال الابن لأمه وقد برقت عيناه بشدة :
ما رأيك يا أمي أن أذهب إلى صلاة الجمعة مبكرا
فإذا دخلت من باب المسجد وكتبتْ اسمي الملائكة
و تثبت لي عند الله قربة ، ثم أخرج بعد قليل أذهب
إلى بيت الجدة ، ثم أعود إلى أداء الصلاة عند الأذان
مرة أخرى ؟

الأم وقد برقت عيناها من الدهشة : ............!!!


---------------------------

(1)- [ إذا كان يوم الجمعة ، وقفت الملائكة على باب المسجد ، يكتبون الأول فالأول ، ومثل المهجر كمثل الذي يهدي بدنة ، ثم كالذي يهدي بقرة ، ثم كبشا ، ثم دجاجة ، ثم بيضة ، فإذا خرج الإمام طووا صحفهم ، ويستمعون الذكر . ]
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 929
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجة رقم (12)- أخطأتُ واحدًا وعُوقبت ثلاثًا...!!!


أخطأ الابن الصغير الذي لـمّا يُتم عامه الثالث بعدُ .

فعاقبته الأم بالضرب على ظهر كفيه حتى بكى بشدة

ثم كأنها لم تكتفِ فحرمته من اللعب سائر اليوم

- الابن : يزيد في البكاء

- الأم وكأنها لم تقنع بعدُ : وكذا لا حلوى إلى الغد 

- الابن زاد في البكاء وانفجر قائلا بحروف مقطعة وبمتهى القهر
يشكو إليها منها وهو يعد على أصابعه الصغيرة :

أمي أنا أخطأت واحد
أنت ضربتِ واحد
لعب لا اثنان
حلوى لا ثلاثة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم يندفع بقوة إلى أحضانها مواصلا النحيب ..

- الأم مصدومة : .............!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

محاجة رقم ( 13)- كان الله في عون العبد ؛ ما كان العبد في عون أخيه


- ذهبت الأم لزيارة صديقة لها مع بعض الصاحبات

- صاحبة المنزل جالسة مع الأضياف 

- و إذا بابنها الصغير يدخل على الجمع ؛ شاكيا لأمه وقد هطل من عينه الدمع :

أمي ..أمي : سألت أختى الكبرى أن تساعدني في حل بعض المسائل

فأبت ، فذهبت للأخرى فأبت أيضا ... فماذا أفعل ؟!

- قالت الأم - صاحبة المنزل - لابنها بصوت رفعته لتسمع شقيقتيه :
لا عليك يا بني : هات الكتاب وتعالى لأساعدك أنا في حل
تلك المسائل ... ويكفيهما عقوبة أنهما حُرمتا من معونة الله
لهما ؛ لأنهما قد أبتا معاونتك فقد قال رسول الله - 
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : (.... الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه ) (1)



الجميع في دهشة : ...........!!!

-------------------------

(1)- ( من نفس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا ، نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة . ومن يسر على معسر ، يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة . ومن ستر مسلما ، ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة . والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه . ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ، سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة . وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله ، يتلون كتاب الله ، ويتدارسونه بينهم ، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة ، وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة ، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده . ومن بطأ به عمله ، لم يسرع به نسبه . غير أن حديث أبي أسامة ليس فيه ذكر التيسير على المعسر . )
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2699
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم هانئ

(14) سترة الإمام سترة المأمومين ...!

الأم وصغارها مع جمع غفير ذهبوا يوما لوليمة مــا .

حان وقت الصلاة فصفت الأمهات لأداء الصلاة تأمهن إحداهن

وانتحى الصغار جانبا قريبا من المصلى في نفس القاعة ،
وكانت الصلاة سرية وعدد الصفوف كثير.. اللهم بارك

- فقالت إحدى البنات الصغيرات بصوت خفيض
لكنه مسموع لأن الصلاة كانت سرية : أود العبور إلى الجانب الآخر من القاعة ؟

- فسألتها صاحبتها التى لما تبلغ الرابعة من عمرها - متعجبة -
بصوت خفيض لكنه مسموع أيضا بوضوح :
ومـــا الذي يمنعــك !!!

- فأجابتها الكبرى مستنكرة : كيف أمر بين يدي المصلين ؟!!!


- فقالت لها الصغرى كالناصحة : يجوز المرور بين يدي المصلين في جماعة
فقط لا تمري بين يدي الإمام ( الخالة فلانة ) ومري كما تشائين بعدُ
ألا تعلمين أن سترة الإمام سترة للمأمومين !!!




فتبسّم الحضور من قولهما ، وبعد تمام الصلاة ردد الجميع :

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، اللهم بارك ، اللهم بارك ، اللهم بارك !!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل تسمحين لي بالمشاركة أم هانيء؟؟

(لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ):

جلست الأم مع طفلها في الرابعة من عمره, وفجأة سمعا أصواتا غريبة خارج البيت

تبين لهم أنها أمطار.. ففرحت الأم واستبشرت وهشت وبشت..

وبعد دقائق زاد الصوت بصورة مفزعة, فتذكرت الأم أنها نسيت فتحة مسرب المياه (في الجزء الملحق بالبيت) مغلقة, وأن الماء سيتسرب إلى داخل البيت بعد أن يملأ الملحق..
فأسرعت بلبس عبائتها وخرجت إلى الملحق لتجد بحرا من المياه وليتساقط على رأسها من الماء ما لم تكن تتخيل..
فقاومت وذهبت إلى المكان لتفتح الغطاء والماء قد ارتفع وارتفع..
وحاولت الرجوع بصعوبة إلى البيت الذي دخل الماء إليه وبلل الكثير من أثاثه, لكنها قاومت وأسرعت بالدخول وأغلقت الباب وارتمت بإعياء شديد على الأريكة وهي تقول: 

لم كل هذا؟؟

ما كل هذا المطر والبرق؟!!

فأسرع الطفل ينظر إليها ويقول: يا أماه :(لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ)  [الأنبياء : 23].

----------


## أم هانئ

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك 

حي هلا بمشاركتك أختنا الكريمة أم أقول بمشاركة طفلنا الحبيب  --- ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

15- اللهم ارزقني قطة ........




- بقي على الإفطار بعض الوقت الابن الأصغر صائم و يبكي من الجوع ...

- يحوم حول أمه : أمي هل بقي الكثير ... أمي هل بقي الكثير ....؟

- الأم متصبرة : بعض الشيء يا بني ....

- الابن متباكيا : لم أعد أحتمل يا أمي ..............

- الأم : هلاّ دعوت الله بما تحب فللصائم دعوة مستجابة ....؟

- الابن منصاعا : طيــــب

- وبصوت عالٍ يدعو ناظرا إلى السماء بتضرع : 
يـارب ارزقتي : قطـة ، و playstation ( جهاز لألعاب الفديو )/
وصنارة يـارب : يـا رب : اشف أمي وأبي ، وارزق أمي - يـارب- حسن الخلق (1) 
............انتهى .


- فضحكت الأم في دهشة شديدة وقالت : آمين آمين آمين ( تقصد دعوة حسن الخلق )!!!!


-------------------------------------

(1)- علما بأنه فعل ذلك لأنه كان يسمع أمه كثيرا تدعو بتلك الدعوة 
له ولها ولغيرهما .

----------


## أم هانئ

16 - فضلا لا تدعُ الله ....

- الابن الصغير يطلب من أمه شيئا ويلح عليها إلحاحا شديدا لتوافقه


- الأم بتصبر : لا لن أعطيك ما تريد كف فضلا عن الإلحاح ...


- الابن لا يستسلم : ولم !؟ يارب يبارك فيك أعطينيه ...


- الأم تتصنع الغضب : قلت لا ... ولكن فضلا : إياك أن تدعو الله
فأنت حينما تدعو الله يستجيب لك وأخشى ان تدعوه فأجدني أوافق على مطلوبك 
دون أن أعلم كيف ... فقط فضلا انس الأمر ولا تلح على الله بالدعاء كي أوافق
إياك ...

- الابن وقد لمعت عيناه بمكر محبب : إذن سأدعوه وبشدة وسنرى يا أمي
وجرى من أمامها وهو يضحك بشدة 


- الأم نظرت إليه متصنعة الغيظ والخوف وقالت : لا لا من أجلي لا تفعل
أخشى أن يستجيب الله لك ....


- الولد يضحك ويضحك كالغائظ لها بلى سأفعل ويرفع يديه إلى السماء
ضارعا يسأل الله أن توافق أمه على حاجته ...


- والأم بكل سرور تحاول إنزال يديه وتصرخ عليه متصنعة الغيظ : ولد .. فضلا لا تفعل ...

ثم تتركه بعض الوقت وفي المساء يعاود الكرة وبثقة تلك المرة : يا أمي فضلا
أعطيني حاجتي ... 


- الأم تتصنع الرفض ليس القوي : طيب ربنا ييسر سأرى ... ولكن انتظر
ماذا فعلتَ اُراني أتأثر شيئا فشيئا أنت شرير ...........


- الابن يضحك بشدة ويقول : بعد صلاة العشاء ستوافقين إن شاء الله .


- الأم بتعجب مصطنع : ولم بعد العشاء تعيننا ؟


- الابن يضحك بمكر محبب :لأني سأكرر الدعاء في السجود
وأعلم أن الله سيستجيب لي .


- الأم بسرور خفي : طيب سنرى !


- بعد العشاء الابن يعاود الإلحاح على الأم : أمي فضلا أعطيني حاجتي .


- الأم تنظر إليه متصنعة التردد الضعيف ألا تيأس ؟


- الابن : فضلا يا أمي ...؟


- الأم توافق كالمضطرة وتقول معاتبة : ولكن كف عن دعاء الله
يا ماكر فهو سبحانه يحب الإلحاح في الدعاء وخاصة من الأطفال .


- الابن يتقافز من الفرح : أبدا والله أبدا لن أترك دعاءه سبحانه .


الأم مسرورة : الله يهديك !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

17 - ولمن صبر وغفر ...


الأم والابن الصغير في سيارة مستأجرة عائدان إلى البيت

- الأم يجللها الصمت شاردة في لجة حائرة مكتئبة ثائرة ..

- وفي هامش شعورها تسمع الأم الابن والسائق يتجاذبان أطراف الحديث 
لكنها لا تفقه منه الكثير...

- الأم لنفسها : لا أستطيع حقا يشق عليّ كيف أسامحهم !
يعلم الله كم وكم أساءوا إليّ ، لا قدرة لي على المغفرة !!!

- فجأة انتزع الأم من لجتها صراخ السائق
وهو يسب سائقا آخر يبدو أنه آذاه !!!

الابن : يا عم لم تسبه ؟! 
أما علمتَ قوله تعالى :
*{وَلَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ} سورة الشورى /43* 
وقوله تعالى :
{ فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ }الشورى/40

- تخللت تلك الكلمات السمع والفؤاد كسهام صائبات 
الأم باكية تناجي ربّها : سبحان الملك سبحان الملك !!! 

اللهم : إني أشهدك أني قد غفرتُ لهم ...

----------


## أم هانئ

18- لا تخـــف وقــل ....


- عادت الأم من الخارج ومعها الصغير وابن خالته

- الولدان صعدا الدرج ركضا بينما الأم تصعد الهوينى

- الطوابق العليا غارقة في ظلام دامس يبدو أن الجيران بالخارج منذ الصباح


- الأم تسمع ابن أختها يصيح من أعلى : ما هذا الظلام !!! نرى بالكاد يا خالة ...

- أجابه الابن ناصحا : لا تخف لا تخف
قل معي : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق 
وصدقني لن يضرك شيء .

- الولدان يرددانها ثلاثا بصوت مرتفع ....

- الأم بــاسمة : .....!!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> 17 - ولمن صبر وغفر ...
> 
> 
> الأم والابن الصغير في سيارة مستأجرة عائدان إلى البيت
> 
> - الأم يجللها الصمت شاردة في لجة حائرة مكتئبة ثائرة ..
> 
> - وفي هامش شعورها تسمع الأم الابن والسائق يتجاذبان أطراف الحديث 
> لكنها لا تفقه منه الكثير...
> ...


بارك الله في ذلك الشبل ونفع به..

وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ

اللهم اجعلنا منهم..

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله في ذلك الشبل ونفع به..
> 
> وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ
> 
> اللهم اجعلنا منهم..


وفيك بارك الله أختنا الكريمة  وإليك أحسن  في الدنيا والآخرة آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

(19)- استعن بالله ...



الأم للابن في الطريق : يا بني احمل عني تلك الحقيبة فضلا .


الابن حاول حمل الحقيبة بمشقة ثم صرخ : أمي أمي لا أستطيع حمل الحقيبة فهي ثقيلة جدا ...!

الأم تصبّره وتحضّه : قل : الله المستعان و إن شاء الله تستطيع حملها بيسر ..

الابن ينظر إلى أعلى لأمه متعجبا : وهل قولي : الله المستعان سيجعل الحقيبة أقل ثقلا !!!

الأم تنظر إليه وبلهجة مؤكدة : نعم - فقط - قلها من قلبك وسترى .

الابن يطيع : الله المستعان الله المستعان الله المستعـااان 
ويحمل الحقيبة بشيء من اليسر .


                                      ******************************  ***********


وفي اليوم التالي .... الأولاد يلعبون حول الأم ويطلبون منها المشاركة

الأم توافق فيتقافز الصغير فرحا ...


الابن بانفعال : أمي هيا نلعب من الأقوى ؟

الأم مستسلمة : لا بأس ...

الابن يمسك كف أمه وقد ارتكزا كلاهما على مرفقه أرضا
وكل منهما يحاول مغالبة الآخر بإنزال يده إلى الأرض أولا

الأم تستطيع هزيمة الابن بيسر ولكنها تقول بصوت مرتفع
نوعا وهي تدعي الضعف شيئا ما: الله المستعان الله المستعان 
ثم تهزمه وتضحك من غيظه قائلة : 
الله أكبر الله أكبر أنا الأقوى أنا الأقوى ...

الابن حزين و بغيظ : لا لستِ الأقوى ... ولكنك استعنتِ بالله
يا أمي .

الأم تحاول ألا تضحك : وهل منعتك أن تفعل !!!

الابن بتحدٍ : فضلا نعيد مرة أخرى وسنرى من الأقوى ؟

الأم كالمضطرة : لا بأس ...
ثم تضيف لإغاظته وتحفيزه : ولكن أكيد أنا الأقوى !

الابن بعناد وإسرار وعيناه تلمعان: سنرى يا أمي ..سنرى يا أمي

ثم يعيدان الكَرة ... 

الابن يكرر بعزم وقوة : الله المستعان الله المستعان الله المستعااان

الأم بعد مقاومة مصطنعة تُهزم له .. فيتقافز الصغير فرحا : 
الله أكبر الله أكبر أنا الأقوى أنا الأقوى ...

الأم تصطنع الغيظ : لا لستَ الأقوى ولكنك استعنتَ بالله !

الابن بحبور مغيظ وهو يضحك بشدة :
وسأفعل يا أمي سأفعل دائما ..

----------


## أم شيماء

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع

----------


## أم شيماء

> محاجة رقم (11)- أذهب مبكرا ثم أخرج ..
> 
> 
> *كل يوم جمعة الأم تكرر للابن ما يلي :
> - يا بني اذهب مبكرا شيئا ما لصلاة الجمعة :
> لتقرب إلى الله ولو بيضة ، وتُكتب في صحف الملائكة الكرام البررة (1).
> 
> - الابن يتلكأ ويتلكأ حتى يُرفع الأذان ، ويصعد على المنبر الإمام
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك والله نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه المناقشات مع أبنائنا جزاك الله خيرا على ما كتبت ........

----------


## أم شيماء

> محاجة رقم ( 13)- كان الله في عون العبد ؛ ما كان العبد في عون أخيه
> 
> 
> - ذهبت الأم لزيارة صديقة لها مع بعض الصاحبات
> 
> - صاحبة المنزل جالسة مع الأضياف 
> 
> - و إذا بابنها الصغير يدخل على الجمع ؛ شاكيا لأمه وقد هطل من عينه الدمع :
> 
> ...


رائع أختي الغالية.

----------


## أم هانئ

نسأل الله النفع والقبول أختنا الفاضلة أم شيماء
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك متابعتك شرف لنا .

----------


## أم هانئ

20- أنا صغير لم يجرِ عليّ القلم بعدُ..!



- الابن يشاهد إحدى القريبات تحدث الأم في أمر ما بغلظة ..!

- الأم تحاول بالحسنى مرارا وتكرارا أن تهدئ من روعها
فما تزداد تلك القريبة إلا عتوًا ونفورا ...!

- حمى الوطيس فإذا بتلك القريبة تقع بالأم و تستطيل عليها ....

- الأم وقد أخذ منها الغضب كل مأخذ قد وشى بذلك وجهها وهمت بالرد عليها ...

- إذا بالصغير يتدخل صارخا وباكيا : لا يا أمي ،لا يا أمي
فضلا : لا تردي على إساءتها ..أنا سأجيب عنك فأنا صغير لم يجر علي القلم بعدُ..

- الأم  عاجزة عن النطق  : ....!!!

----------


## ثمّ

إلى المفضلة ...
{ دمعة وابتسامة }

----------


## أم هانئ

> إلى المفضلة ...
> { دمعة وابتسامة }


بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ..

----------


## أم هانئ

21 - سلبية ولكنها شديدة الإيجابية ...!




- الابن لأمه مستفسرا : ما معنى سلبي وإيجابي ؟

- الأم بدهشة : ولم هذا السؤال ؟!

- الابن : سمعت حوارا فيه ذكر هاتين الكلمتين كثيرا :
هذا سلوك سلبي ، وهذا سلوك إيجابي ...
ولم أفهم معناهما .

- الأم بتبسط : السلوك السلبي هو السلوك الخاطئ
بينما السلوك الإجابي هو السلوك الجيد أو الحسن . 

- الابن : فقط ؟!

- الأم بتصبر : وكذلك عدم السلوك يمكن أن يكون سلبية
بينما السلوك التفاعلي يمكن أن يوصف بالإيجابية 
ثم أضافت كالقاطعة لاستمرار هذا الحوار : 
وهذا ما أستطيع توضيحه لك الآن ، وإن شاء الله حين تكبر 
سيزيد علمك حول تلك المعاني ...

- الابن يسكت كالمقتنع بما قالته الأم ....

*وبعد عدة أيام جاء الابن مغضبا يشكو لأمه من تعدي صديقه في الصف
بالهمز واللمز عليه كلما أدار له ظهره .....

- الأم تنصحه مشفقة : لا تهتم له ، وكأنك لم تره ولم تعلم بما يفعل
وصدقني أنه لما يرى عدم مبالاتك و يلمس أنه لم ينجح في إغضابك 
سينتهي وينفض هذا الأمر ...

- الابن بدهشة شديدة : أليست هذه سلبية !!!
لم لا أفعل معه مثل ما يفعل معي ؟!


- الأم تنظر بتعجب لبرهة طويلة ولا تستطيع الإجابة الفورية ..
ثم يفتح الله عليها فتنصحه بترفق :
أولا : قال تعالى : ( ويل لكل همزة لمزة )
أتريد أن تكون مثله ؟!
ثانيا : نعم هي سلبية من جهة عدم المبالاة وترك الفعل
ولكنها شديدة الإيجابية لأنك - وأخذت تعد على أصابعها - :
- ستحصل حسنات من صبرك على إساءته
- وتحقق مصلحة لما ييأس من إغاظتك
بل ستغيظه أنت كثيرا .
- ولن تقع في المحظور مثله.

وتختم حاضّة له على العمل بنصيحتها :
بني : فقط جرب ما أقول وسترى خيرا إن شاء الله .


* الابن مبتسما تلمع عيناه من الرضا وينصرف ليلعب
قائلا : نعم سأغيظه ولن أهتم له ... 

الأم مبتسمة : .....!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

22- أنا أشجع منك يا أمي ! ...



- الابن : سأذهب إلى جدتي يا أمي فضلا ؟

- الأم : لا بأس اذهب ...

- ولكن حين هم الابن بالانصراف قالت له : مهلا مهلا خذ الهاتف النقال معك .

- الابن مندهشا : ولم هذه المرة بالذات سمحت لي بذلك !!!

- الأم و هي لا تعلم السبب تحديدا : بلا سبب لعلي أتصل بك لأمر عارض ..

- فذهب وبعد ساعتين تقريبا أي بعد العشاء اتصلت الأم بالابن قائلة :
يكفي تعالى إلى البيت .

- الابن : ألا تتركيني قليلا فضلا ....

* وإذا بالاتصال ينقطع بسبب ضعف شحن نقال الأم 
فقد سهت عن تزويده بالطاقة ....

* وبعد قليل انقطع التيار الكهربي فانتظرت الأم بعض الوقت
فلما لم يعد التيار الكهربي حاولت الأم الاتصال بالجدة ؛
لتحبس الابن عندها حتى عودة التيار الكهربي 
ولكن بسبب ضعف شحن النقال انقطع الاتصال
أكثر من مرة ولم تستطع الأم إيصال المراد ....

*الأم تحاول الاتصال على نقال الابن وإذا به يجيبها بوضوح !
- الأم : أين أنت يا بني ؟

- الابن : أسفل أمام البيت يا أمي ...

- الأم : التيار الكهربي منقطع احذر ... وهنا ينقطع الاتصال...!!

* الأم تتوقع أن يصعد الابن الدرج مستخدما ضوء النقال 
* وبعد وقت غلبها القلق وإذا بالتيار الكهربي يعود فجأة ...
* ثم ما لبث أن عاود التيار الكهربي الانقطاع ثانية ...
* و لما يصل الابن بعدُ وهنا يشتد قلق الأم ...
* الأم تحاول الاتصال مرة أخرى وللنقال صوت الجوع إلى الطاقة !!!

- وإذا بالابن يجيب بصوت يرتعش من الخوف فيه شيء من البكاء : 
أمي أمي أمي ...أنا محبوس في المصعد وهو معلق
قريب من طابقنا أمي أمي أخرجيني فضلا ...أخرجيني

- الأم تحاول تثبيته وقد اضطرب قلبها : لا تخش شيئا يا بني 
إياك أن تخاف انظر قل : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
انظر : يا بني أنت مستجاب الدعوة أليس كذلك ؟
هيا ادع الله أن يعود التيار الكهربي سريعا وأنا سأدعو معك
فقط لا تخش شيئا اطمئن اطمئن .............. وهنا انقطع الاتصال ..

- الأم لنفسها بقلق شديد : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ماذا أفعل ؟! ماذا أفعل ؟! تحاول الاتصال مرة تلو الأخرى ... ولكن 
النقال أبى أن يعمل ألبتة ...الله المستعان الله المستعان

* وخلف باب الشقة تقف الأم تدعو وتتوسل إليه أن يغنيها بفضله
عن خلقه ...........

- وإذا بصوت الحارس فجأة ودون توقع يسأل الابن : أين أنت يا بني تحديدا ؟

- الابن بصوت واضح تسمعه الأم : أنا هنا يا عمي ...هنا

- الرجل يفتح باب المصعد ويخرجه بسلام الابن يشكره : جزاك الله خيرا يا عمي

-الابن يجري نحو المسكن مسرورا وفي منتصف الطريق وقبل أن يصل
يأتي التيار الكهربائي فجأة فيضيء المكان ....!!!

- الأم فرحة برحمة الله وفضله تكاد تبكي تردد : الحمد لله .. الحمد لله ...

- الابن يدخل من الباب مندفعا لأحضان الأم : أمي أمي مالك يا أمي علام البكاء !!!
فأنا الصغير أشجع منك ...........قالها بفجر ...

- الأم مبتسمة : .................!!!

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أختي 

هل من مزيد؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

رائع أختنا أم هانئ.

ولو تفكرنا في هذه المناقشات لتعلمنا منها الكثير.

بوركت يمينك.

.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أختي 
> 
> هل من مزيد؟


وفيك بارك الله أخيتي 

نسأل الله الرزق من فضله آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> رائع أختنا أم هانئ.
> 
> ولو تفكرنا في هذه المناقشات لتعلمنا منها الكثير.
> 
> بوركت يمينك.
> 
> .


وفيك بارك الله أخيتي أحسن الله إليك

ورحم أبا عبد الرحمن وحفظ ذريته من كل سوء آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

23- ثبت الأجر إن شاء الله أم ذهب الأجر عياذا بالله ؟!


  في أحد أيام رمصان 
 كانت الأم والأهل والأولاد يفطرون   يوما حين رُفع الأذان على رطبات
وكالعادة :
- الأم : تعمدت ذكر الدعاء المسنون (1) بصوت مرتفع  لتنبه الغافل وتعلّيم  الأولاد

-  الصغير يرفع صوته عاليا فوق كل الأصوات :
(( ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق و ذهب الأجر إن شاء الله ))

- فصُدم ذهولا من قوله  ، وأغرق الجميع في الضحك عداه ...!!

  - وحين تمالكت نفسها قالت الأم  :  يا بني : (( ذهب الأجر )) حاشاه ثم حاشاه
   ألا تريد أجرا على صبرك و صومك من العظيم  الإله ؟

- الابن : بلى أماه ..

إذن فقل : وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله ، عساك تنال من الشكور أجره ورحماه .

_____________________

(1) ( كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا أفطر قال : ذهب الظمأ ، وابتلت العروق ، وثبت الأجر – إن شاء الله - )
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1934 / خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن .

----------


## أم هانئ

24- اللهم : اجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ..



  * الابن عاد من الخارج وفي محاورته قال لفظا سيئا ...!

- الأم بتصبر : يابني من أين لك بتلك اللفظة ...!

- الابن : يقولها أصحابي ..!

- الأم : فضلا لا تستعملها ؛ لأن معناها سيء ، فهي تعني كذا وكذا ...!!

- الابن مندهشا طائعا : لم أكن أعلم والله ، سوف أترك استخدامه يا أمي ... 

- الأم : هداك الله ..

* وبعد أيام سمعت الأم الابن يستخدم  تعبيرا مستقبحا في سياق كلامه ...!!

- الأم زاجرة : من أين لك ذلك التعبير المستقبح ...!!

- الابن مدافعا : الجميع يستخدمه في المدرسة ، لم هو مستقبح ...!!

- الأم بضيق : لأن معناه كذا وكذا ، أهذا معنىً طيب ؟!

- الابن بدهشة : لا ليس بطيب ، حقا لم أكن أعرف ...سأترك استخدامه يا أمي ..!!

- الأم : هداك الله ..


* وبعد أيام تسمع الأم من الابن ألفاظا متدنية ..!!

- الأم غاضبة : من أين لك بتلك الألفاظ المتدنية ..!!

- الابن مستفَزا : سمعتها من المعلم و السائق و غيرهما من الكبار في الطريق ...!!

- الأم وقد زاد غضبها : هل تعرف معناها ؟!

- الابن بتردد : الحق ...لا ..!

-الأم بحزن : معناها كذا وكذا ..!!

- الابن وقد اتسعت عيناه دهشة : والله لم أكن أعلم ، سأترك استعمالها ..!!

- الأم بعد طويل شرود قالت يابني : قال تعالى  : 
*( .... فبشر عباد * الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه أولئك* 
*الذين هداهم الله* *وأولئك هم أولو الألباب)*  سورة الزمر / آية 18 
 
- انظر يا بني :  إلى صفة أصحاب العقول والأفهام السليمة : ( يستمعون القول ، فيتبعون أحسنه )
أؤلئك الذين هداهم الله ، أؤلئك الذين هداهم الله،  أؤلئك الذين هداهم الله...!!

- ثم أتمت بحزن : فمالي أراك من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أسوأه ...!!

الابن بخجل يطأطئ رأسه ويصمت ...!!

----------


## هدير

جزاك الله خيرا
رائعة جدا

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا
> رائعة جدا


 وجزاك وبارك فيك ... نسأل الله النفع والقبول آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

25- ألن تشمتيني يا أمي ....؟!!



 - الابن أخطأ بشدة ؛  فغضبت منه الأم  ...!


 - الأم تتعارك معه ، وتثور عليه بانفعال زائد ...!


 - الابن يجادل ليثبت أنه محق ...!!


 - زادت ثورة الأم واشتد انفعالها ...!!


 - وفي خضم تلك الثورة يعطس الابن ثم يقول عامدا رافعا صوته كالمضمر أمرا ما :
 الحمد لله ...! (1)


- الأم وقد فتحت فاها لتتم حديثها قبل أن يعطس ، فلما عطس و سمعت حمده  أغلقت فاها
 مبتلعة  ما كانت تنوي قوله ،  ثم تنظر إلى عيني الابن فتجد فيهما لمعة المكر المحبب ،
وتلاحظ شبه ابتسامة جهد ألا تبدو على محياه ...!!

- الأم بتحدي تطبق شفتيها وتصمت ...!!


- الابن : إيهٍ يا أمي ألن تشمتيني ...!!


- الأم باضرار وبصوت منخفض تقول بسرعة : يرحمك الله ...!!


-الابن بفرح شديد لدعائها : هذه هي أمي ويقبل يديها ...!!


 - كلاهما يبتسم في وجه الآخر بصفاء  ...!!



______________________________  ____


 (1) تشميت العاطس فرض :

قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - : -


 ( إن من حقوق المسلم على المسلم أن يشمته إذا عطس ، هكذا في الرواية الأولى التى أخرجها البخاري ومسلم ، وفي الرواية الثانية التى أخرجها مسلم : " إذا عطس فحمد الله فشمته" فقيد ذلك بما إذا حمد الله .
فإذا عطس الرجل وحمد الله وسمعته فشمته، يعني قل : يرحمك الله ، فإذا قلت يرحمك الله ، وجب عليه أن يقول : يهديكم الله ويصلح الكم ، هكذا جاء الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يقول في الجواب :" يهديكم الله ويصلح بالكم"
لكن هل تشميت العاطس إذا حمد فرض عين أو فرض كفاية؟ يعني :هل يكفي واحد من الجماعة إذا شمته عن الجماعة، أم لا بد على كل من سمعه أن يشمته؟ 
والجواب : أنه ذهب بعض العلماء على أن التشميت فرض كفاية ؛ فإذا كنا جماعة وعطس رجل وقال الحمد لله ، فقال أحدنا له : يرحمك الله كفى.
وقال بعض العلماء : بل تشميته فرض عين على كل من سمعه ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسم قال :" كان حقاً على كل من سمعه أن يقول يرحمك الله " وظاهر هذا أنه فرض عين ، فعلى هذا كل من سمعه يقول له : يرحمك الله ، ويقول هو : يهديكم الله ويصلح بالكم ، ويكفى منه ردّ واحدٌ على الجميع ، إذا نواه للجميع كفى.
فإن عطس ولم يحمد الله فلا تقل : يرحمك الله، تعزيزاً له على عدم حمده لله عزّ وجلّ ، يعني كما أنه لم يحمد الله فاحرمه هذا الدعاء ، فلا تقل له : يرحمك الله ، ثم هل تذكره وتقول : قل الحمد لله أو لا تذكره ؟ والجواب : من المعلوم أنه يحتمل أنه قد ترك الحمد تهاوناً، ويحتمل أنه تركه نسياناً ،فإن كان تركه نسياناً فذكره وقل له : احمد الله ، وإن كان تركه تهاوناً فلا تذكره ، ولكن أين إلى العلم بذلك ؟ وكيف أعلم أنه نسيان أو انه تهاون؟ ظاهر الحديث " فحمد الله " أنه إذا لم يحمد الله لا تشمته ولا تذكره مطلقاً.
ولكن يمكنك فيما بعد أن تعلمه وتقول له: إن الإنسان إذا عطس فإنه يحمد الله على هذا العطاس؛ لأن العطاس من الله، والتثاؤب من الشيطان، العطاس دليلٌ على نشاط جسم الإنسان ، ولهذا يجد الإنسان راحة بعد العطاس..... ) انتهى شرح رياض الصالحين .

----------


## أم هانئ

*  26 - بشروا ولا تنفروا ....!!



* الباب يدق ... الأم تقتح الباب ...

 - الابن و لما  يدخل من باب البيت بعد : أمي عندي أخبار سيئة ...!!


 - الأم بنفور مقاطعة له : بشروا ولا تنفروا ...!!


   * الأم تسأل الابن عن شخص مريض قريب لهم ...


- الابن : يبدو أنه سيموت قريبا ...!!


- الأم بانزعاج : بشروا ولا تنفروا ...!!


 * الأم والابن يتصاحبان لقضاء مصلحة ما ...


الابن يقول وهما في الطريق : يبدو أن تلك المصلحة لن تُقضى ...!!


- الأم بغيظ : بشروا ولا تنفروا ...!!


 * تعطل جهاز هام في البيت ...


  الابن  يقول : يبدو أنه تلف تماما ولن يقبل الإصلاح ...!!


- الأم تزجره بشدة : بشروا ولا تنفروا ...!!


الأم والابن ينتطران نتيجة الاختبار ...

الأم بقلق للابن  : لا أظنك ستتفوق لأنك لم تبذل جهدا كبيرا في التحصيل ...!!


الابن يلومها منزعجا : يا أمي بشروا ولا تنفروا ...!!


الأم مبتسمة : ....!!*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

.

رائعة.
بارك الله فيك.

.

----------


## أم هانئ

> .
> 
> رائعة.
> بارك الله فيك.
> 
> .


وفيك بارك الله أختنا الكريمة ..

----------


## أم هانئ

27 - ليس برزقي ...!!



 ** الأم والابن خرجا يقصدان مكانا ما ، وأمام البيت تقابلهما جارة 

الأم تقف لتحية الجارة والسؤال عن أحوالها ...

الابن يسبق إلى الطريق متغيظا ...!

الأم تلحق به بعد دقائق ...!

الابن بغيظ : مر الكثير من السيارات الخالية ولم أستطع إيقاف إحداها خشية أن تتأخري ...!!

الأم تهدئ من روعه : لا بأس إن شاء الله نرزق بغيرها ...

الابن يصمت ، ويمر وقت طويل جدا ولما تمر سيارة خالية ...!

الابن بلوم وتغيظ  :   لو لم تقفي مع الجارة لكنا في طريقنا الآن ...!!

الأم بحزم : ما مر من سيارات ليست برزقنا ، لو كانت رزقا لنا لركبنا إحداها 
فدعك فضلا من لو ، وانتظر ما هو رزقك ...!!

الابن يسكت على مضض ، وبعد قليل يرزقا بسيارة تقلهما لمقصدهما .



** ذهب الابن مع أمه لشراء حذاء ما ، ثم بعد بحث مطول لا يجدان ما يريده الصغير

الابن معاتبا كالباكي : لو ذهبنا قبل يومين لوجدنا بغيتنا ، فقد اشترى صديقي هذا الحذاء من هنا منذ يومين ...!!

الأم تطيّب خاطره : لا عليك فليس هذا النوع برزقك بني ، لو كان رزقك لحصّلته
وانتظر سيأتيك رزقك ولعله أفضل ما يدريك ..!!

الابن يسكت على مضض ..!!



** الابن يأتي ثائرا  : أين قطعة الحلوى التي كنت أحفظها في المبرِّد ؟!

الأم : مهلا مهلا .. أكلها الصغير ،  وماذا في هذا ..!!

الابن متأثرا حتى البكاء : هي لي وقد كنت أحتفظ بها لحين أشتهيها ،  فلم يأكلها هو ؟!

الأم مهدئة : لا بأس بني هي ليست برزقك ، لو كانت رزقك لأكلتها ..
سأشتري لك غيرها إن شاء الله ..!!

الابن ينصرف متغيظا ..!!



 ** الأم تطلب من الابن شراء شيء ما وهو عائد من الخارج  ..!

 الابن ينسى أن يحضر لها ما طلبت ..!!

الأم معاتبة : لم  وكيف تنسى ؟! وقد أكدت عليك  فكم أنا بحاجته  ..!!

الابن يتعذر : يا أمي ليس هذا الشيء برزقك اليوم ، لو كان رزقا لك لتذكرت وأحضرته ..!!

الأم مبتسمة : ...!!!

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن مناقشات عائلية تربوية .. جعلتني أتبسم في وقت الله عالم بحالي ..
لا أدري هل أقف عند هنا .. أم أمطركِ ببعض من الثناء؟؟!! : )
لعلِ في جزاكِ الله خيرا أم هانئ قد أبلغت الثناء

----------


## أم هانئ

> تبارك الرحمن مناقشات عائلية تربوية .. جعلتني أتبسم في وقت الله عالم بحالي ..
> لا أدري هل أقف عند هنا .. أم أمطركِ ببعض من الثناء؟؟!! : )
> لعلِ في جزاكِ الله خيرا أم هانئ قد أبلغت الثناء


نعم والله قد أبلغت ووفيت وأحسنت وزيادة بورك فيك حكمتنا الغالية

لا حرمنا الله طلتك البهية آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

28- لا تقـــــل لا   .........!!


الأم لابنها : فضلا اذهب اشترِ لنا شيئا  ...؟

الابن بدفع : لا لن أذهب  ..!!

الأم بغضب وهي تهم بعقابه  : ماذا قلتَ ...!!

الابن بخوف : أنا متعب جدا والله ، و أحتاج بعض الوقت فقط ...!!


الأم بحزم : إذن كان عليك أن ترد بتلطف تقدم عذرك لا أن تدفع أمري أو طلبي بقولك لا
ثم أتمت موضحة : لا تقل لمن هم أكبر منك لا لن أفعل أو ما شابه بل قل مثلا :
نعم إن شاء الله أفعل ولكن فضلا إن أمكن تأخير ذلك بعض الوقت لأني متعب ... أو ما شابه !

الابن بخوف : حاضر إن شاء الله أفعل !!

الأم تجتزئ بذلك وتتركه ...!



** وبعد أيام الأم لابنها : قم بترتيب المكتبة فضلا ..!

- الابن بدفع : لا لن أرتبها الآن ...!!

- الأم وقد هبت لعقابه : ماذا قلتَ ..!!

- الابن بخوف : مهلا مهلا قصدت حتى أنهي فروضي المدرسية ...!

- الأم بغيظ : ألم أقل لك سابقا لا تقل لا وتدفع بها في مقابلة أمر من كبير ...؟!

- الابن بتعذّر : بلى والله نسيت آسف ...!

- الأم بتصير : إذن أجبني بأدب عن طلبي كما شرحت لك ...!

- الابن بأدب مفتعل : عذرا يا أمي هل من الممكن أن أرتب المكتبة بعد أن أنهي فروضي المدرسية 
لأني منشغل بها الآن ..؟

- الأم برضى : لا بأس ..!




** وبعد أيام يأتيهم  أضياف ومعهم  ولد صغير ...

الصغير يبكي ...!!

الأم تنادي الابن : فضلا أعطه سيارتك  يلهُ  بها  ..؟

الابن يدفع : لا لن أعطيها له ...!!

 يبدو على محيا الأم الغضب فتهم بالتعقيب: ماذا ....

 إلا أن الابن يبادرها بتعذر : آسف ... أقصد أن السيارة مكسورة ؛ وإن  أنا أعطيتهه ستتفسخ 
؛ لذا سأعطيه لعبة أخرى لا تنكسر هل أفعل ...؟!!

الأم برضى : لا بأس أعطه ..!!



** بعد أيام يطلب الابن من أمه شيئا و يلح عليها طويلا طويلا بتلطف لتوافق ...!!

الأم بدفع : لا لن أشتريها لك ، لا لن أشتريها لك ..يكفي !!!

الابن  يبكي ويبكي مغضبا ...!!

الأم مفسرة تطيب خاطره وتربّت على ظهره بحنان :
 لن أشتريها لأني أخشى عليك من أن تتأذى بها يابني ؛ فمازلت صغيرا  ، و والله ما يمنعني إلا خوفي عليك وحبي لك  ...!!

الابن باكيا معاتبا : إذن لماذا لم تقولي ذلك بلطف بدل أن تدفعي في وجهي بلا وتدفعينني للبكاء ...!!


الأم مبتسمة : حسنا أعتذر ...!

----------


## أم هانئ

28 - صــــــــــلاة الفجــــــر ...!!



 - الأم : يابني قم للصلاة ..


-الابن وهو يندس تحت الغطاء : بعد قليل فضلا فالجو بارد جدا


- الأم تتركه حتى تتوضأ ثم توقظه ثانية : الصلاة الصلاة ...!!


- الابن بصوت ناعس : قليلا فضلا ...


-الأم تصلي السنة ثم تعاود الكرة : الصلاة الصلاة ...!


- الابن بإصرار : هل صليت الفرض يا أمي ؟

الأم : ليس بعد ..!

الابن برجاء : اتركيني فضلا حتى تصلي الفرض ثم سأقوم من فوري .


الأم بتصبر : طيب لا بأس ..!


ثم لما أنهت صلاة الفريضة والأذكار ذهبت إلى الابن بإصرار : قم حالا فالشروق قريب ...!


بتثاقل يقوم الابن من تحت الغطاء ثم يذهب للوضوء ثم يصلي ...


 ويتكرر ذلك كل صباح .... حتى فتح الله على الأم بما يلي ...:


 الأم بتصبر : قم يا بني  للصلاة وتكرر وتكرر ثم في الأخير الابن يقوم مغضبا متكاسلا 


يقول :  الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعد ما أماتني وإليه النشور ..


- الأم تجلسه أمامها في الفراش وتقول : ما شاء الله حلت عقدة ...

- الابن بتعجب ناعس : أي عقدة تلك ...!!

- الأم : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - : يعقد الشيطان على قافية  رأس أحدكم إذا هو نام ثلاث عقد ، يضرب كل عقدة مكانها : عليك ليل طويل  فارقد ، فإن استيقظ فذكر الله انحلت عقدة ، فإن توضأ انحلت عقدة ، فإن صلى  انحلت عقده كلها ، فأصبح نشيطا طيب النفس ، وإلا أصبح خبيث النفس كسلان .
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3269
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 


- الأم : قم للوضوء لتنحل الثانية ... فإذا صليت انحلت الثالثة ...


- الابن يتوضأ ويصلي وجلس بجوار الأم فتسأله : بالله عليك ألا تشعر بنوع خفة ؟

- الابن بتمهل وكأنه يفكر : الحق بلى ...

- الأم مبتسمة : هنئيا لك طِيب النفس والنشاط وتتم مؤكدة :
حقا مسكين ذلك الذي لا يقوم لصلاة الفجر فتزيد عقد قافيته طولا ويكون خبيث النفس كسلان نسأل الله العافية .

 ** ثم كـــل صبــــــاح : 
قم يا بني لتحل العقد وتغيظ الشيطان ...فيقوم إلى الصلاة نوعا ما أنشط وأقل مشقة من ذي قبل ..!!


                           * * * ******************************



وبعد عدة أيام أرادت الأم التأكيد على ذلك المعنى فأنشأت الحوار التالي :


الأم تستدرجه : كان نقاش بين أمّين هذا اليوم حول الأولاد وصلاة الفجر ...

الابن باهتمام : وما كان ..؟!

الأم تظهر التمنع : لا عليك فأنت صغير السن لن تستوعب ...

الابن بعناد : بل أنا كبير بالله قصي علي ما حدث ...!!

الأم تزيده شوقا : الحق طرح سؤال احترت في جوابه أفستعلمه أنت ؟!..لا عليك ..!

الابن يزيد اهتماما و إحاحا : بل إن شاء الله سأعرف فضلا قصي عليّ ..

الأم كالمستسلمة : قالت إحدى الأمهات : إنها لا توقظ أولادها لصلاة الفجر شفقة عليهم من شدة البرد..!!

 بينما قالت أم أخرى : أما أنا فأفعل لأني أشفق عليهم من النار ..!!

ثم تساءلتا : أينا أشد حبا لابنائه ...؟!


قال الابن : وبعدُ ..؟!


الأم بمكر : الحق لا أدري ما ترى أنت ؟


فاندفع الابن متحمسا : التي توقظ أبناءها لصلاة الفجر أكيد هي الأشد حبا لهم ...!!

الأم كالمستفهمة : لم فالأخرى تخاف عليهم من البرد ...!!

الابن بتعجب : يا أمي أليس عندهم ماء ساخن للوضوء ...!!

الأم تحاول إخفاء الابتسام : بلى عندهم 

الابن بقوة : إذن ما يضيرهم ، ثم تصوري طول العقد المتكونة على أقفيتهم لتركهم صلاة الفجر كل يوم  بالإضافة لكسلهم وخبث أنفسهم ...!!

الأم كالمتأملة في إجابته : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله أنت محق سأعلمهم بجوابك إن شاء الله ...!

الابن بزهو : الآن فضلا افعلي ...

الأم مبتسمة : إن شاء الله 
ولكن هل حقا تعلم وتحس أني حين أوقظك لأداء صلاة الفجر إنما أفعل ذلك فقط لحبي الشديد لك وليس تسلطا أو  تجبرا عليك ...!!


الابن بتأثر وهو يحتضنها ويقبل يديها : والله أعلم يا أمي ...!!


الأم : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته الصالحات .

----------


## أم هانئ

29 - خمسة في الأداء خمسين في الأجر ...!!




 الأم للابن : الظهر صل الظهر وتكرر وتكرر ....
الابن بعد جهد يصلي ....


الأم للابن : العصر صل العصر وتكرر وتكرر ....
 الابن بعد جهد يصلي ....


الأم للابن : المغرب صل المغرب وتكرر وتكرر ...
 الابن بعد جهد يصلي ....


الأم للابن : العشاء صل العشاء وتكرر وتكرر ...
 الابن بعد جهد يصلي ....


الأم للابن : الفجر صل الفجر وتكرر وتكرر ...
 الابن بعد جهد يصلي ....


هكذا دويليك لأيام وأيام ....!!


وفي يوم ما عنّ للأم شيء فقالت : أنا أحب سيدنا موسى - عليه السلام -  كثيرا ..!


الابن باندهاش : ولم هو بالذات ، وما السبب ...!!


الأم : لأنه ذو فضل علينا جميعا حتى أنت ...!


الابن وقد اشتد عجبه :أنا و  كيف ذلك ...؟!!


الأم  تقص على ولدها  ببساطة قصة المعراج وكيف فُرضت الصلاة خمسين فريضة في اليوم والليلة (1)
ثم تؤكد على ما فعله نبي الله موسى - عليه السلام- حين نصح لنبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يسأل 
 ربنا التخفيف عن أمته ، وما زال نبي الله  موسى - عليه السلام - يراجع نبينا - عليه الصلاة والسلام - ويحثه
على سؤال ربه التخفيف حتى صارت خمس في الأداء خمسين في الأجر اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء ...!!!


الابن يتفكر ويتفكر ثم يقول : حقا جزاه الله عنا  خيرا ...!!


الام : سؤال يا بني : ماذا لو لم يقدر الله لنبينا نبي الله موسى لينصحه بطلب التخفيف عنا ...؟!
هل كنا سنستطيع الصلاة خمسين مرة في كل يوم وليلة  ، فها أنت مثلا تشعر بثقل خمس فرائض
 فقط في اليوم والليلة ...!!

الابن بشرود : أظن أننا كنا لن نفعل شيئا غير الصلاة طوال والوقت إن قدر الله بقاءها خمسين ...!!
ثم يتم بسعادة : الحمد لله الذي خفف عنا ، حقا يا أمي وأنا - أيضا - أحب سيدنا موسى عليه السلام ...!!

الأم تبتسم .....!



-------------------------------------------------------------

(1)- أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثهم عن ليلة أسري به : ( بينما أنا  في الحطيم ، وربما قال في الحجر ، مضطجعا ، إذ أتاني آت فقد - قال : وسمعته  يقول : فشق - ما بين هذه إلى هذه - فقلت للجارود وهو إلى جنبي : ما يعني  به ؟ قال : من ثغرة نحره إلى شعرته ، وسمعته يقول : من قصه إلى شعرته -  فاستخرج قلبي ، ثم أتيت بطست من ذهب مملوءة إيمانا ، فغسل قلبي ، ثم حشي ثم  أعيد ، ثم أتيت بدابة دون البغل وفوق الحمار أبيض - فقال له الجارود : هو  البراق يا أبا حمزة ؟ قال أنس : نعم - يضع خطوه عند أقصى طرفه ، فحملت عليه  ، فانطلق بي جبريل حتى أتى السماء الدنيا فاستفتح ، فقيل : من هذا ؟ قال :  جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟ قال : محمد ، قيل : وقد أرسل إليه ؟ قال : نعم ،  قيل : مرحبا به فنعم المجيء جاء ففتح ، فلما خلصت فإذا فيها آدم ، فقال :  هذا أبوك آدم فسلم عليه ، فسلمت عليه ، فرد السلام ، ثم قال : مرحبا بالابن  الصالح والنبي الصالح ، ثم صعد حتى إذا أتى السماء الثانية فاستفتح ، قيل :  من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟ قال : محمد ، قيل : وقد أرسل إليه  ؟ قال : نعم ، قيل : مرحبا به فنعم المجيء جاء ففتح ، فلما خلصت إذا يحيى  وعيسى ، وهما ابنا الخالة ، قال : هذا يحيى وعيسى فسلم عليهما ، فسلمت فردا  ، ثم قالا : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح ، ثم صعد بي إلى السماء  الثالثة فاستفتح ، قيل : من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟ قال :  محمد ، قيل : وقد أرسل إليه ؟ قال : نعم ، قيل : مرحبا به فنعم المجيء جاء  ففتح ، فلما خلصت إذا يوسف ، قال : هذا يوسف فسلم عليه ، فسلمت عليه ، فرد  ثم قال : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح ، ثم صعد بي حتى أتى السماء  الرابعة فاستفتح ، قيل : من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟ قال :  محمد ، قيل : أو قد أرسل إليه ؟ قال : نعم ، قيل : مرحبا به ، فنعم المجيء  جاء ففتح ، فلما خلصت إلى إدريس ، قال : هذا إدريس فسلم عليه فسلمت عليه ،  فرد ثم قال : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح ، ثم صعد بي ، حتى إذا أتى  السماء الخامسة فاستفتح ، قيل : من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟  قال : محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قيل : وقد أرسل إليه ، قال : نعم ، قيل :  مرحبا به ، فنعم المجيء جاء ، فلما خلصت فإذا هارون ، قال : هذا هارون فسلم  عليه ، فسلمت عليه ، فرد ثم قال : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح ، والنبي الصالح ،  ثم صعد بي حتى إذا أتى السماء السادسة فاستفتح ، قيل : من هذا ؟ قال :  جبريل ، قيل : من معك ؟ قال : محمد ، قيل : وقد أرسل إليه ؟ قال : نعم ،  قال : مرحبا به ، فنعم المجيء جاء ، فلما خلصت فإذا موسى ، قال : هذا موسى  فسلم عليه فسلمت عليه ، فرد ثم قال : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح ، والنبي الصالح ،  فلما تجاوزت بكى ، قيل له : ما يبكيك ؟ قال : أبكي لأن غلاما بعث بعدي  يدخل الجنة من أمته أكثر ممن يدخلها من أمتي ، ثم صعد بي إلى السماء  السابعة فاستفتح جبريل ، قيل : من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل ، قيل : ومن معك ؟ قال  : محمد ، قيل : وقد بعث إليه ، قال : نعم ، قال : مرحبا به فنعم المجيء  جاء ، فلما خلصت فإذا إبراهيم ، قال : هذا أبوك فسلم عليه ، قال : فسلمت  عليه فرد السلام ، قال : مرحبا بالابن الصالح والنبي الصالح ، ثم رفعت لي  سدرة المنتهى فإذا نبقها مثل قلال هجر ، وإذا ورقها مثل آذان الفيلة ، قال :  هذه سدرة المنتهى ، وإذا أربعة أنهار : نهران باطنان ونهران ظاهران ، فقلت  : ما هذان يا جبريل ؟ قال : أما الباطنان فنهران في الجنة ، وأما الظاهران  فالنيل والفرات ، ثم رفع لي البيت المعمور ، يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك .  ثم أتيت بإناء من خمر وإناء من لبن وإناء من عسل ، فأخذت اللبن فقال : هي  الفطرة أنت عليها وأمتك ، ثم فرضت علي الصلوات خمسين  صلاة كل يوم ، فرجعت فمررت على موسى ، فقال : بم أمرت ؟ قال : أمرت بخمسين  صلاة كل يوم ، قال : أمتك لا تستطيع خمسين صلاة كل يوم ، وإني والله قد  جربت الناس قبلك ، وعالجت بني إسرائيل أشد المعالجة ، فارجع إلى ربك فاسأله  التخفيف لأمتك ، فرجعت فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت إلى موسى فقال مثله ، فرجعت  فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت إلى موسى فقال مثله ، فرجعت فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت  إلى موسى فقال مثله ، فرجعت فأمرت بعشر صلوات كل يوم ، فرجعت فقال مثله ،  فرجعت فأمرت بخمس صلوات كل يوم ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال : بما أمرت ؟ قلت :  أمرت بخمس صلوات كل يوم ، قال : إن أمتك لا تستطيع خمس صلوات كل يوم ،  وإني قد جربت الناس قبلك وعالجت بني إسرائيل أشد المعالجة ، فارجع إلى ربك  فاسأله التخفيف لأمتك ، قال : سألت ربي حتى استحييت ، ولكن أرضى وأسلم ،  قال : فلما جاوزت نادى مناد : أمضيت فريضتي ، وخففت عن عبادي ) .
الراوي: مالك بن صعصعة الأنصاري المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3887 خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم هانئ

أريد مثبت للشَعر ...!!


كان الابن مع أمه في زيارة لبيت العائلة ثــــم :


- الصغير لأمه برجاء : أمي فضلا أريد شراء مثبت شعر ؟
ثم يتم بشيء من التحسر والضيق : أعلم أنك سترفضين طلبي ؛ وتقولين : هذا لا يليق ، ولكن كل أصحابي يضعونه في المدرسة وفي الطريق  ..!!


-الأم بتؤدة : من قال ذلك ..!! بل سأعطيك ثمن  أنبوب  كامل ...!!


- الابن مندهشا فرحا : أحقا !! أحقا توافقين وثمن الأنبوب كاملا ستمنحين ...!!


-الأم بحماسة مصطنعة : نعم ، وما المانع ..!!
ثم تتم بمكر : فقط نسأل خالك  عن ثمنها ، ثم أعطيك المال لتسرع بشرائها ..!!


-الابن يسرع إلى الخال ويسأله بحماسة في الحال : ما ثمن أنبوب مثبت الشعر ؟


- الخال في دهشة :  ولماذا ؟ !!


- الصغير : لتشتري أمي لي واحدا ..


- تدخلت الأم  قائلة للخال  : لم لا تضع له من مثبت الشعر الذي عندك في الحال ..!!


- قفز الابن طربا ، وهو يكاد يطير فرحا : نعم فضلا يا خالي فضلا ..!!


- الخال ينصح الصغير : ألا ترى كيف جعل هذا المثبت شعري يطير ..!!


- فقاطعته الأم بمكر خفي : لا بأس ضع له منه ولو قليلا يا أخي ..!!
ثم تتم بذكاء : دعه يتمتع بوضعه بعض الوقت ، لا تخيفه ؛  فلن يطير شعره كله بل بعض ..!!


- اتسعت عينا الصغير جزعا وأسرع إلى خاله قائلا : أحقا يذهب المثبت بالشعر ..!!


- يجيبه الخال  وقد زاد عجبه من موقف أخته  : نعم يا صغيري ألا ترى شعري وقد ذهب جله ...!!


- الأم في اصرار ماكر : مهلك على الصغير مهلك ، وهل لابد أن يحدث مع الجميع مثل ما حدث معك ..!!
ثم تتم وقد أخرجت المال : خذ يا ولدي ؛ لتشتري الأنبوب في الحال ..!!


- الابن بإيباء وشدة : والله لا أشتريه ألبتة  ، ولا أضعه على شعري ولو مرة واحدة ...!!


- الأم بسرور خفي : صحيح أن هذا المثبت يضعه غير السوي ، ولكن كم كنت ستبدو جميلا يا بني  ...!!


- الابن بقناعة تامة :  بل الجمال في السلامة  ..!!


- الأم تبسم ...!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

من أكثر المواضيع التي أعجبتني في تربية الأبناء وأتمنى أن أكون أهلا لتطبيقها مع أولادي
جزاكِ الله عنا خير الجزاء لمشاركتك القصص معنا

----------


## أم هانئ

> من أكثر المواضيع التي أعجبتني في تربية الأبناء وأتمنى أن أكون أهلا لتطبيقها مع أولادي
> جزاكِ الله عنا خير الجزاء لمشاركتك القصص معنا


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة ويسر الله أمرك وأمرنا آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

ما مقومات قيام  الزراعة ....!!



- في حضرة الصغير  كانت الأم تودّع  معلمته بعد انتهاء الدرس وتسألها : كيف هو معك ؟

 - المعلمة تشكوه : غير منتبه وقليل المبالاة رغم أن الله حباه - اللهم بارك - بما يمكن أن يجعله متفوقا...!!

 - الأم تجيبها والصغير يسمع : أعلم ذلك بكل أسف ...!!
ثم تُتم بتحسر : افعلي فقط ما عليك لله ، ولا تنتظري تفوقا ، فأنا أكثر إحباطا من أن أؤمل منه تفوقا ...!!


ثم تنصرف المعلمة وتعود الأم لتجد الصغير مهتاجا يبكي ويصرخ وقد احمر وجهه بشدة وانتفخت أوداجه بقوة ...!!

- الأم بدهشة : ما بك يا بني ...!!

- الابن وصوته متقطع من البكاء : ألا تعلمين و يستمر بالبكاء الشديد ...!!

- الأم : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ماذا حدث ..؟!!

- الابن معاتبا وهو ما يزال يبكي مهتاجا : هل أنا أسبب لك الإحباط ...!!

- الأم : أو لا تفعل ...!!

- الابن يزداد هياجا وبكاءً : هبي يا أمي أنني مقصر ، ألا تصبرين علي ؟! 
 وبدل أن تزيديني تقصيرا  و تثبيطيني بحديثك عن الإحباط كان يمكنك تشجيعي لأزيد اهتمامي   ...!!

- الأم اتسعت عيناها بدهشة وهمت بالكلام حين قاطعها الصغير متما : 
مادمتِِ يا  أمي تتوقعين مني التقصير الدائم فلا بأس سوف أظل مقصرا ، 
ومادمتُ أحبط  آمالك فأنا على ذلكم سأستمر ،  ثم ينفجر بنوبة من البكاء والعويل والهياج  ...!!

أسقط في يد الأم فوقفت حائرة تقر في نفسها بوجاهة قول صغيرها  ...!!

- ظل الصغير طويلا طويلا في تلك الحال ، حتى أشفقت عليه أمه بشدة فحاولت تهدئته قائلة : 
لا بأس لقد أخطأتُ بحديثي عن الإحباط  ، أنت محق ينبغي عليّ تشجيعك لا تثبيطك ...!!

- الصغير وما زال باكيا : أنت تقولين ذلك لا عن قناعة ...!!

- الأم بشبه ابتسامة : حقا أقوله عن قناعة ...!!

- الابن وما زال باكيا متأثرا بعمق : أمي ما مقومات قيام  الزراعة ...!!

- الأم مندهشة بشدة : ماذا ؟!! وما تعلق الزراعة بما نناقشه الآن ؟!!

- الصغير باصرار وما زال منفعلا باكيا : فضلا أجيبيني فضلا ...!!

- الأم وما زالت مندهشة : مقومات قيام  الزراعة هي : الأرض / والأيدي العاملة / والماء ...صحيح ..؟!!

- الصغير : هل ستقوم الزراعة إذا نقص أحد مقوماتها ...؟!!

- الأم : لا ...!!

- الابن يسأل وما زال باكيا : وما مقومات التفوق ...؟

- الأم بتعجب ودفع : ألم أوفر لك مقومات التفوق  من اهتمام و رعاية و مدرسة جيدة ومعلمات و معلمين و... !!

- الصغير باستنكار : ولكن لم توفري لي أهم مُقوّم ...؟!

- الأم بتعجب : والله ما قصرتُ  ، ما هو  هذا المُقوِّم يا هذا ..؟!!

- الصغير يجيبها  بلهجة المعلم الرشيد : الثقة ، لم تمنحيني الثقة يا أمي ، و هي  أهم المقومات أليس كذلك ...!!

- لم تستطع الأم جوابا لبرهة طويلة و اكتفت بالنظر إليه بعينين متسعة متأملة ، 
 ثم حين استطاعت جمع شتات نفسها قالت بلهجة المقر : بلى بلى  أنت محق ...!!

- الابن باكيا معاتبا : أرأيتِ ويستمر  ويستمر ويستمر بالبكاء ...!!

- الأم بقناعة : لا بأس منحتك الثقة ...!!

- الابن  وقد كف عن البكاء : حقا ... و بقناعة ...؟!

- الأم مبتسمة تحتضنه بشدة : حقا و بقناعة يا بني ...!!

 - الصغير  يتنفس بارتياح ويقبّل أمه ...!!

----------


## حكمة

بوركتِ يا غالية

----------


## أم هانئ

> بوركتِ يا غالية


وفيك بارك الله حمدا لله على السلامة

----------


## أم هانئ

ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..



 * الصغير يحفظ ورده من القرآن وهو يلهو بشيء في يده ...!!

- الأم تنصحه : يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!

- فسألها الصغير : وما معنى ذلك ؟!

- الأم بتؤدة : يعني إذا أردت الحفظ سريعا وبإتقان فعليك تركيز جل همك فيما تحفظ  فقط ؛ لأن لك قلبا واحدا ، إذا شغلته بأكثر من عمل في آن لن تستطيع الإتقان التام لأيهما ...!

- الصغير :  نعم ..!


* الصغير  يدرس ويكتب فروضه ،  وهو يشاهد أحد البرامج المتلفزة ...!!

- الأم تنصحه :  يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!

- الصغير مدافعا : أستطيع فعل العملين جميعا ...!!

- الأم تركته حتى أتم فروضه على تلك الحال ، ثم راجعت معه فروضه ، فأخرجت له أخطاءُ كثيرة ، ثم قالت له معاتبة  :ألم أقل لك : يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!  

- الصغير يعتذر منها متحرجا ...!!


* الصغير يحمل  صحافا من الطعام ، ويمازح بعض أقرانه ...!!

- الأم تنصحه :  يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!

الصغير لم يطع أمه ، و ما هي إلا دقائق وإذا به يقع و تنكسر الصحاف التي بين  يديه ...!!

- الأم معاتبة : ألم أقل لك : يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!  


* الأم منشغلة بالعمل على الحاسوب ، الصغير يطلب منها أن تصوب له قراءة بعض الآيات   ...!

- الأم تقول له : لا بأس اقرأ و سأصوب لك ، و استمرت فيما تعمل ...!!

- شرع الصغير في التلاوة ، بينما انشغلت عنه الأم بما تعمل فلم تصوب له كما ينبغي  ...!!

- الابن معاتبا : أمي ! أمي !  ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!  

- الأم تترك ما تعمل وتتوجه بكليتها إليه مبتسمة : أحسنت و صدقت يا بني لن أنشغل عن التصويب لك بشيء ...!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

كم اشتقت لهذا الموضوع

متابعة معكِ

----------


## أم هانئ

> كم اشتقت لهذا الموضوع
> 
> متابعة معكِ


بورك فيك أم عبد الرحمن أشرف بمتابعتك بورك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

كل ابن آدم خطاء ....!!


- قالت الأم  لصغيرها : ألا تكف عن فعل تلك المعصية ؟! ألم أنهك عن فعلها ؟!

- الابن بابتسامة ماكرة : يا أمي كل ابن آدم خطّاء ...!!

-الأم متغيظة : أتم فضلا ( وخير الخطائين التوابون ) ...!!

-الابن بعد هنيهة من الصمت يقول بابتسامته الماكرة : لا بأس أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله ...!

- الأم مندهشة : ما هذا ...؟!

- الابن مدافعا : أتوب من الذنب لأنال الخيرية ...!! أعدك يا أمي أن أستغفر بعد كل ذنب ...!!

- الأم متصبرة : وهل هذه توبة !! للتوبة يا بني شروط :
1- الندم 
2- الإقلاع
3- العزم على عدم العودة 
4- رد المظالم لو كان الذنب متعلق بحق الآخرين 
فهل توبتك - المزعومة - تتوافر فيها تلك الشروط ؟!

-الابن متفكرا : الحق لا و لكن ....
 هبي يا أمي أنني تبت من ذنب بتلك الشروط ثم عاودته فهل لن تقبل توبتي ؟!

-الأم بتحسب شديد : بلى تُقبل إن شاء الله ، ولكن انتبه أنه ينبغي ألا تكون ناويا لمراجعة الذنب حين التوبة
حتى تكون توبة صادقة حقا ، ثم إن من ينوي مراجعة الذنب قائلا لنفسه سأستغفر بعد مقارفته لن يوفق لتوبة
صادقة مقبولة ....هداك الله يا بني ..

- الابن وقد بدت عليه شبه قناعة : الله المستعان ...

- الأم مرددة : الله المستعان ...

----------


## أم هانئ

لك في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر ...!


 - الابن : يلعب على الحاسوب لعبة المزرعة السعيدة ...

- الأم : فضلا أغلق الحاسوب ، وقم افعل كذا ...

- الابن : لحظات فضلا حتى أطعم دجاجاتي وخرافي وبقراتي ؛ فمنذ يومين لم  أطعمهم  ، وأخشى أن أشابه تلك المرأة التي دخلت النار في هرة ....!! ( 1)

- الأم باسمة : يا للمصيبة  منذ يومين كاملين !! هذا لا ينبغي ، بل أطعمهم جيدا فلك في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر ...( 2)

- الابن مبتسما : عساي أكون كالرجل الذي سقى الكلب شربة ماء ؛ فشكر الله له فغفر له ...(3)

** الأم والابن تتشابك نظراتهما ويُغْرِقان في الضحك ....!


______________________________  ________

(1)-  دخلَتِ امرأةٌ النارَ في هِرَّةٍ ربَطَتْها ، فلم تَطعَمْها ، ولم تَدَعْها تأكلُ من خَشاشِ الأرضِ .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3318
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 



(2) / (3) - أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ  وسلَّمَ قال : ( بينا رجلٌ يمشي، فاشتد عليه العطشُ، فنزل بئرًا فشرب منها،  ثم خرج فإذا هو بكلبٍ يلهث، يأكل الثرى من العطشِ، فقال : لقد بلغ هذا مثل  الذي بلغ بي، فملأ خُفَّه ثم أمسكه بفيه، ثم رقي فسقى الكلبَ، فشكر اللهُ له فغفر له ) . قالوا : يا رسولَ اللهِ، وإن لنا في البهائم أجرًا ؟ قال : ( في كلِّ كبدٍ رطبةٍ أجرٌ ) .
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2363
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم هانئ

اترك الغزل قويا ولا تنقضه....!


- الأم عادت من الخارج ، الصغير قابلها قائلا : انظري يا أمي كيف رتبت المكان ..؟

- الأم بسرور : أحسنت ، جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك ..!

- وبعد قليل تتسرع الأم  و تلوم الصغير بشدة على شيء ما ....!!

- الصغير مدافعا  : تظلمينني يا أمي  ، ويتم موضحا أنه لا يستحق اللوم ...!
ثم يختتم كلامه معاتبا : لماذا تدفعينني لهدم ما رتبته ؛ و أكون كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة أنكاثا ...!!

- الأم تنظر إليه بدهشة ثم تبتسم وتقول : لا لا , فضلا .. اترك الغزل قويا ولا تنقضه ...!

- الابن يبتسم برضى ...!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

موضوع لا يمل 

(ابتسامة)

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> موضوع لا يمل 
> 
> (ابتسامة)
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك وأحسن إليك سارة

----------


## أم هانئ

*
  الوقاية خير من العلاج ...!!



- الابن يتأخر كثيرا ...!

- الأم تعاني قلقا كبيرا ..!

- عاد الابن أخيرا إلى البيت ...

- الأم معاتبة غاضبة : لِم تأخرت ؟!

- الابن معتذرا : عذرا ثم عذرا لم أنتبه للوقت ...

- الأم غاضبة : وحين انتبهت لِم للاتصال تركت ...؟!

- الابن متوسلا : صدقا لم أكن للإساءة قاصدا ...

                                  *                *                      *


 ** وتمر الأيام ويتكرر هذا الخطأ وشبيهه على الدوام ؛ وكلما عاتبت الأم ابنها ، بعدم القصد تعذر لها ...!!

 - حتى جاء يوم شددت الأم  فيه عليه اللوم ...

 - الابن : عذرا لم أقصد أن أؤذيكِ ..

- الأم : لماذا تتبع خطأءك بالاعتذار ؟!

- الابن : خشية أن تجدي عليّ والحق أني مخطئ بالكلية 

 - الأم : ءآلان تراعيني ، وباعتذارك تحاول أن ترضيني ...؟!! 
وما أفعل بالاعتذار ، لكفاني منك التنبه - ابتداء - لما سيصير إليه الحال ...!!

- الابن بدهشة وانكسار : لم أفهم مقصدك بهذا المقال ؟!

- الأم بحزم واختصار : أرجو أن تعمل على مراعاتي قبلا ، لأني أبغض اضطرارك إليها بعدا ...!!



*

----------


## أم هانئ

** مناقشات عائلية ...
                                    الرفض من السنة ...!!
                                   ------------------------
 - الابن يتأنق طويلا ..
 - الأم ممازحة : رفقا بالقوارير ...!!
 - الابن يبتسم منتشيا ...!
 - الأم ممازحة : أظن أن إحداهن ترحب بك زوجا ..؟
 - الابن : لا أريد الزواج بها ...!!
 - الأم متمادية : تبدو قاسيا جدا !! ألا ترفق بها ؟!
 - الابن متسائلا : هل وهبت إحداهن نفسها للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟
 - الأم متعجبة : نعم فعلت إحداهن ، و لكن ما الصلة ؟!!
 - الابن متعجبا : ألم يرفضها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟!
 - الأم : بلى !!
 - الابن مبتسما : إذن لا يُعد رد إحداهن قسوة ، بل جواز الرفض مأخوذ من السنة ..!
 -الأم  :............... !!!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 27 - ليس برزقي ...!!
> 
> 
> 
>  ** الأم والابن خرجا يقصدان مكانا ما ، وأمام البيت تقابلهما جارة 
> 
> الأم تقف لتحية الجارة والسؤال عن أحوالها ...
> 
> الابن يسبق إلى الطريق متغيظا ...!
> ...



*بارك الله فيك أخيتي أم هانئ*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..
> 
> 
> 
>  * الصغير يحفظ ورده من القرآن وهو يلهو بشيء في يده ...!!
> 
> - الأم تنصحه : يا بني ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه ..!!
> 
> - فسألها الصغير : وما معنى ذلك ؟!
> ...


جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء أم هانئ وأحسن الله إليك ، موضوع هام وشيق وأسلوب رائع في تربية الكبار والصغار .

----------


## منتقبة محبة لوطنها المغرب

شكرا لك  اختي على طريقة المناقشة رائع

----------

